# أصعب ما فى الكون أن ترى من تحب , يقع فى حب شخص اخر



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

أصعب ما فى الكون 
أن ترى من تحب , يقع فى حب شخص اخر 

هل تعلمون معنى هذه الجمله 
اعتقد ان الجميع يعرف معناها وهو ان تحب شخص 
من كل قلبك وكل فكرك وكل عقلك 
وتعلم انه وقع فى حب شخص اخر 
وبالنسبه لك فأنت لا تمثل له أى شىء 
فهذا اصعب ما فى الكون 
ان تحبه وتتمنى ان تعيش معه ولكن 
يقع فى حب شخص اخر 

فى انتظار تعليقاتكم ومشاركاتكم​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

ده حب من طرف واحد
وده اغبى انواع الحب 
اللوم على الشخص نفسه انو مصارحش الطرف الاخر بحبه 
الطرف الاخر لا يعلم عن مشاعره شىء ، من حقه يحب ويرتبط طالما ميعرفش اى حاجه عن مشاعره
ويقع هنا اللوم فقط عن الشخص الذى اوقع نفسه فى اغبى انواع الحب وهو الحب من طرف واحد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2010)

هو تقصير من الذى يحب لانه يعيش فى وهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يونيو 2010)

*زي ما قال مينا ده حب من طرف واحد

والغلط بيكون عليه هوه لانه مش صارحها من البدايه بمشاعره وحبه

وطبعا الطرف التاني ملوش ذنب لانه من حقه يحب اللي قلبه عايزه

شكرا علي موضوع المهم يا كوكو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2010)

احساس كثييير صعب 
صعب الحب من طرف واحد

انت تنظر اليه كيف يعيش حياته ويأكل ويشرب و يحب و لا يأتي في باله اي شئ عنك وانت جالس و يقتلك الحزن و اليأس و هناك 3 حلول اما ان تترك ذلك الشخص بمساعدة يسوع او ان تبقى متعذب في حبه او ان تقول له وتخرب بيته اذا كان يحب شخص اخر


سلام​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2010)

صعب اوي يا كوكو بجد

الاحساس ده مش حلو خالص

وممكن يكونوا كانوا بيحبوا بعض وافترقوا وهي حبيت تاني وعاشت حياتي

يعني مش شرط يكون حب من طرف واحد وان هي مش تعرف احساسه بيها لا ده الاصعب انك تكون بتحبها وهي بتحبك وبعد الفراق تلاقيها ارتبطت وعاشت حياتها او العكس هو اللي يرتبط بغيرها

دي قمة العذاب والجرح

ربنا يفرح قلب كل اولاده

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

الموضوع عاجبني جدا واثر فيا

تستاهل اجمل تقييم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يونيو 2010)

هو اكيد احساس صعب جدااااااا
بس يمكن يكون صارح الطرف الاخر بمشاعره بس الطرف الثاني لم يتقبل هذا الحب واراد شخص اخر !!!
مرسي للموضوع كوكو مان .​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يونيو 2010)

*عنجد كتير صعب تحب شخص من كل قلبك وما يبادلك الطرف التاني نفس المشاعر 
انشالله ما حدا يوقع فيه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2010)

كوكو الاحساس دا صعب كتييييييييييير 
والاصعب انك تتحملوا
عارف انا جربت الاحساس دا بس فى نوع من انواع الحب الكتيره وهو حب الصداقه
كنا انا وهى ماحدش فى الكون يتخيل العلاقه اللى بينا وكانوا بيحسدونا على كدا لدرجه كانوا بيقولولنا ايه دا انتوا غلبتوا ولد وبنت مخطوبين وبيحبوا بعض دام حبنا سنين وفجأه كل حاجه حلوه نسيتها:1035pk: و.................... :36_1_4:بلاش أكمل واسفه 
احساس عشته وعايشاه بتألم وبموت منه:090104~384: بس عايشه لسه مامتش :36_19_5:

بس دى غلطته اللى يحب بجنون 
وهو مش كل الناس ذى بعضيها ودى نصيحتى للجميع لكن نصيحه انا مش ها انفذها
وخلاص رغم ان حب الصداقه يفرق عن حب تانى بس قررت لاحب بعد اليوم 
بس طبعا مش ها اقدر ما احبش المنتدى واعضاءه وادارته وفيه ناس هنا غاليه عليا كتير 
بس قرارى دا برا مش هنا لا حب بعد اليوم مش مستعده اتعب تانى اى حب فى حياتى مرفووووووووووووووووووووووووض مرفوووووووووووووووووض مرفووووووووووووووووض

ميرسى كتير ليك كوكو 
بس قلبت عليا المواجع 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كوكو الاحساس دا صعب كتييييييييييير
> والاصعب انك تتحملوا
> عارف انا جربت الاحساس دا بس فى نوع من انواع الحب الكتيره وهو حب الصداقه
> كنا انا وهى ماحدش فى الكون يتخيل العلاقه اللى بينا وكانوا بيحسدونا على كدا لدرجه كانوا بيقولولنا ايه دا انتوا غلبتوا ولد وبنت مخطوبين وبيحبوا بعض دام حبنا سنين وفجأه كل حاجه حلوه نسيتها:1035pk: و.................... :36_1_4:بلاش أكمل واسفه
> ...


يا حول الله يارب
كل دة
وهو الراجل جاب سيرة المنتدى وحب المنتدى
الراجل بيتكلم عن الحب الحب الحب
مش الصداقة وكدة
هههههههههههههههههههه
ماعلينا المهم
بتحب من طرف واحد ومستنى اية
انسى
ربنا معاك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

جميل يا كوكو

مشكوووووووور

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 يونيو 2010)

يارب سلام
الحب اللي من طرف واحد محكوم عليه بالموت مهما ان طال لانه من طرف واحد ولم يبوح هذا الطرف بيه
اما ان كان من الطرفين واحد الاطراف خان الاخر اذا لازم يتاكد الطرف الثاني انه لم يكون حب
لان الحب الحقيقي لايقدر احد ان يهرب منه او يخونه
شكرا جدا ليك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ده حب من طرف واحد
> وده اغبى انواع الحب
> اللوم على الشخص نفسه انو مصارحش الطرف الاخر بحبه
> الطرف الاخر لا يعلم عن مشاعره شىء ، من حقه يحب ويرتبط طالما ميعرفش اى حاجه عن مشاعره
> ويقع هنا اللوم فقط عن الشخص الذى اوقع نفسه فى اغبى انواع الحب وهو الحب من طرف واحد


 
شكرا على رأيك يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> هو تقصير من الذى يحب لانه يعيش فى وهم


 
فعلا تقصير
شكرا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *زي ما قال مينا ده حب من طرف واحد​*
> 
> *والغلط بيكون عليه هوه لانه مش صارحها من البدايه بمشاعره وحبه*​
> *وطبعا الطرف التاني ملوش ذنب لانه من حقه يحب اللي قلبه عايزه*​
> ...


 
شكرا على تعليقك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا تعليق*​


 
:t9:
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يا حول الله يارب
> 
> كل دة
> وهو الراجل جاب سيرة المنتدى وحب المنتدى
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه يا أخ سونى الحب هو الحب سواء كان حب بين جنسين مختلفين (ولد وبنت يعنى )او بين نفس الجنس (الصداقه يعنى )
الحب لازم يكون واحد مع اختلاف المسميات ونوع العلاقه والارتباط يكون اذاى
ارجو تكون فهمت قصدى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (19 يونيو 2010)

فعلا احساس صعب جداا جدااا جداااااااااا


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> أصعب ما فى الكون
> 
> أن ترى من تحب , يقع فى حب شخص اخر ​
> هل تعلمون معنى هذه الجمله
> ...


 

:download:

يعنى رايى مش هيجى على هوى كثيرين 
بس لان كاتب الموضوع كوكو الغالى 


فهتوكل على اللة 
وببركة دعاء الوالدين اقول رايى الشخصى 

بعترض وجدا 
على تخصيص المشاعر كوكو 

يعنى مالها الزمالة العامة مع الكل 

الكل واحد وفى العام بلا خصوصيات وافلام 

المشاعر زى جذوة النار سهل اطفائها و توجيهها وهى لا تزال صغيرة 

لكن ان تترك مشاعرك تتنامى بالتخصيص 
لدرجة 


وهو ان تحب شخص 
من كل قلبك وكل فكرك وكل عقلك 


بيبقى الموضوع صعب شوية لكن مش مستحيل 

اولا خرج منك الاحساس بالاسقاط والغضب 
لان من تحبها لا تعلم انك تحبها 
وبصراحة البنت اللى بتفهم على الطاير كدة وخبيرة 
بتطير وطير على الطاير برضة 


فلو بنت محترمة ولا تعرف انك تحبها 
يبقى مش ذنبها 


ابعد عن تتبع اخبارها ومجال الحوار معها على قد ما تقدر 


اجتهد ان تعطى وقت لصداقاتك مع الشباب احبائك 
ومارس هوايات اهملتها حتى لو التمشية 
واجتهد ان تقترب اكتر من ربنا 
واطرح كل مشاعرك امامة 

وتاخدها علامة فى حياتك لا تترك ابدا مشاعرك تتنامى الا لو كانت من الطرفين 

حب = خطوبة = زواج 

ارجموا بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

الاحساس فى كلا الحالتين صعب
بس الاصعب اللى بيجى بعد الفراق
ثانكس كوكو للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2010)

يعنى رأى مختلف شوية انه مش شرط ان حبيبك حب حد تانى يبقى حب من طرف واحد ....!!!!
لكن ممكن تكون بتحب حد وفجأة وجه نظره على حد تانى وحبه ودى صورة ابشع من اللى قبلها لأنه احتمال فى الحالة الاولى حبيبك ميكونش عارف انك بتحبه لكن الحالة التانية بيحبك وتحبه وفجأة حب عليك ودى بأة خيانة
ودى الصورة اللى وضحت ليا من موضوعك

ميرسى يا كوكو ع الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركلنا فيك يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> احساس كثييير صعب
> 
> صعب الحب من طرف واحد​
> انت تنظر اليه كيف يعيش حياته ويأكل ويشرب و يحب و لا يأتي في باله اي شئ عنك وانت جالس و يقتلك الحزن و اليأس و هناك 3 حلول اما ان تترك ذلك الشخص بمساعدة يسوع او ان تبقى متعذب في حبه او ان تقول له وتخرب بيته اذا كان يحب شخص اخر​
> ...



كلامك سليم ومنطقى 100%
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2010)

*لا يا كوكو الاصعب هو اننا نوقف حياتنا فى المحطه دى
كتير بنقابل صعاب وتجارب مره
وكتير بنحس اننا وصلنا للاخر واننا مش قادرين نكمل حياتنا
وكتير بنحس  ان خسارتنا لشخص معين هى نهاية الدنيا وانه خلاص مبقاش فى فايده اننا نعيش تانى
صدقنى كلها اوهام وافكار ابليس بيحاول يوهمنا بيها علشان يمسك زمام حياتنا 
الحياه بتستمر وينكمل وبنعوض وبنخسر تانى وهكذا امال سموها عجلة الحياه ليه
دروس كتير بنتعلمها المهم نستفيد منها ومنكررش غلطاتنا ونحسن اختياراتنا ونفهم ان الندم مش هيفيد الا انه هيعطلنا بالزيادة عن مواصلة التقدم فى طريقنا
ميرررسى يا كوكو على فكرة الموضوع وربنا معاك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> صعب اوي يا كوكو بجد
> 
> الاحساس ده مش حلو خالص
> 
> ...


 
كلامك صح يا روزى 
ميررسى على مرورك الرائع 
وتشجيعك المستمر 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

معلش 

مشاغبة وجعانى كوكو 


ممكن تزرقنى بسببها 

بس لو ما قلتهاش ممكن اعيا 



من قلة البنات يعنى 
ماهم اكتر من الهم على القلب 

اية بقى دة 

20 سنة واخر امل ونهاية الدنيا 

يابنى اللى يسيبك سيبة 

ماتوجعش دماغك 
وخد علامة وتعليم منة 
وغدا يوم جديد 
وناس احسن 


محسسنى ان البنات قلة 
دة مصر 
80% منها بنات 
والباقى يقى اللة واعلم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس خلاص ارتحت


----------



## Nemo (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> معلش
> 
> مشاغبة وجعانى كوكو
> 
> ...







ههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه
بجد جامدة أحلى كلام بتقوليه
بغض النظر بنت ولا ولد 
اللى يببعك بيعه عشان عمره ماهيشتريك تانى
كتر خيرك والحمد لله انك ارتحت لا نبقى السبب فى كتمتك ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> معلش
> 
> مشاغبة وجعانى كوكو
> 
> ...


 
سورى اولا للمشاركات التى لم ارد عليها حتى الان 
سأقوم بالرد عليها حاليا 
ولكن الرد هذا مشاغب :t30:
سأقوم بالرد عليه اولا 
عارفه ايه السبب 
القلب ومايريد والقلب ده اللى مودينا ورا الشمس 
بس خلاص مافيش قلب بعد كده هقتله خالص :smil16:
عارف ان البنات كتير بس مش الكل بيعجب 
بس خلاص ارتحت 
ههههههههههههه
اهم شىء :smil8:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هو اكيد احساس صعب جدااااااا​
> بس يمكن يكون صارح الطرف الاخر بمشاعره بس الطرف الثاني لم يتقبل هذا الحب واراد شخص اخر !!!
> 
> مرسي للموضوع كوكو مان .​


 
لابد وان يكون فى مصارحه بين الطرف الاول المحب 
والطرف الثانى الذى لا يعلم 
شكرا على مرورك يا فندم وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *عنجد كتير صعب تحب شخص من كل قلبك وما يبادلك الطرف التاني نفس المشاعر *
> 
> 
> *انشالله ما حدا يوقع فيه*​


 
بأذن المسيح 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

> بس خلاص ارتحت


 
انتى ارتحتى بس تعبتينى انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأنى اعترض على نقطة قولتيها ايمى



> من قلة البنات يعنى
> ماهم اكتر من الهم على القلب


لالالا ايمى المشكة مش فى كثرت البنات 
او قلتهم
المشكلة فى الحب اللى ضااااااااااااااااع 
فى غمضة عين فى لحظة مكانش متوقع انة يضيع 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
 حقيقى احساس مؤلم 
ومش بتمناة لأى حد


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كوكو الاحساس دا صعب كتييييييييييير
> 
> والاصعب انك تتحملوا
> عارف انا جربت الاحساس دا بس فى نوع من انواع الحب الكتيره وهو حب الصداقه
> ...


 

وجعتى قلبى 
صداقه مين دلوقتى 
مافيش صديق يتصادق دلوقتى 
ومافيش حد يستاهل اننا نزل علشانه 
لانه لو بجد كان يستاهل ماكنش خلانا زعلنا علشانه
شكرا كتير على مرورك ورأيك الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يا حول الله يارب
> 
> كل دة
> وهو الراجل جاب سيرة المنتدى وحب المنتدى
> ...


 
تسلم وتدافع عنى يا ريس 
ههههههههههههههه 
صدقنى نسيت خلاص 
وفتحت صفحه جيده 
شكرا على مرورك يا سونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه





Nemo قال:


> بجد جامدة أحلى كلام بتقوليه
> بغض النظر بنت ولا ولد
> اللى يببعك بيعه عشان عمره ماهيشتريك تانى
> كتر خيرك والحمد لله انك ارتحت لا نبقى السبب فى كتمتك ههههههههههه





:download:

هوة مش بحب ادخل بحوار جانبى 
لئلا يتضايق صاحب الموضوع 
لكن بقى هنا صاحب الموضوع الغالى كوكو 

فهبوظ لة الموضوع بالجانبى 

لان الكلام متوجة ليا 


انت بقى نيمو قلتى كلمة اروع من تعليقى 
ما حبتش اعديها 
من غير تعليق 


اللى يببعك بيعه عشان عمره ماهيشتريك تانى

بصى انا بضيف كمان لروعتها 

الحب اللى مايقدرش يصمد من اولة 
مايستاهلش نضيع فية عمرنا واعصابنا وحياتنا 
اخدة كدة من ايد ربنا 

يبقى انت يا رب مش راضى 

تعرف لو ربنا رايد بحاجة هتم حتى لو عجزها كل البشر


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كوكو
> 
> مشكوووووووور
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو 
ولكن لن نسمع رأيك؟؟
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سورى اولا للمشاركات التى لم ارد عليها حتى الان
> 
> سأقوم بالرد عليها حاليا
> ولكن الرد هذا مشاغب :t30:
> ...


 

:download:

اجابة خاطئة 
ودة مشرف 
يبقى الحل الوحيد 

عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

القلب ومايريد وربنا وما يفعل 

هوة المشاعر هية اللى بتبقى اصعب حاجة 
لاننا من نقوم او نتركها تفترسنا 

لكن 

ثق انك ما دام بايد ربنا هيرتب ليك الاحسن 
والحب اللى ما يقدرش يصمد 
من اولة ما يستاهلش نطولة بالاوهام 

واقعيتى قوية عارفة 

بس صدقنى كل كلامى من قلبى


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> الحب اللي من طرف واحد محكوم عليه بالموت مهما ان طال لانه من طرف واحد ولم يبوح هذا الطرف بيه
> اما ان كان من الطرفين واحد الاطراف خان الاخر اذا لازم يتاكد الطرف الثاني انه لم يكون حب
> لان الحب الحقيقي لايقدر احد ان يهرب منه او يخونه
> ...


 
كلام سليم وصحيحه 
شكرا على مرورك وعلى تعليقك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى رايى مش هيجى على هوى كثيرين
> بس لان كاتب الموضوع كوكو الغالى
> ...


 


تعليق مش هقدر اتكلم بعده 
احييكى على رأيك 
ميررررسى على مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الاحساس فى كلا الحالتين صعب​
> بس الاصعب اللى بيجى بعد الفراق
> ثانكس كوكو للموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا سندريلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (22 يونيو 2010)

الحب اللى مايقدرش يصمد من اولة 
مايستاهلش نضيع فية عمرنا واعصابنا وحياتنا 
اخدة كدة من ايد ربنا 

يبقى انت يا رب مش راضى 

تعرف لو ربنا رايد بحاجة هتم حتى لو عجزها كل البشر 



 [/size][/quote]



عندك حق لان ربنا مش عايزنا نعيش تعبانين ولا متهانين مع اللى بنحبه الا لو كان له هدف
ولتكن مشيئته


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> يعنى رأى مختلف شوية انه مش شرط ان حبيبك حب حد تانى يبقى حب من طرف واحد ....!!!!
> لكن ممكن تكون بتحب حد وفجأة وجه نظره على حد تانى وحبه ودى صورة ابشع من اللى قبلها لأنه احتمال فى الحالة الاولى حبيبك ميكونش عارف انك بتحبه لكن الحالة التانية بيحبك وتحبه وفجأة حب عليك ودى بأة خيانة
> ودى الصورة اللى وضحت ليا من موضوعك
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو ع الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركلنا فيك يارب


 
الصوره اللى كنت اقصدها 
انه حب من طرف واحد ولا يعترف للطرف الثانى 
ميرررررسى على مرورك وتعليقك يا نيمو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا يا كوكو الاصعب هو اننا نوقف حياتنا فى المحطه دى*
> *كتير بنقابل صعاب وتجارب مره*
> *وكتير بنحس اننا وصلنا للاخر واننا مش قادرين نكمل حياتنا*
> *وكتير بنحس ان خسارتنا لشخص معين هى نهاية الدنيا وانه خلاص مبقاش فى فايده اننا نعيش تانى*
> ...


 


روووووووووعه يا دونا رأيك وتعليقك المميز 
شكرا كتير ليكى على مشاركتك ومرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (22 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> الصوره اللى كنت اقصدها
> انه حب من طرف واحد ولا يعترف للطرف الثانى
> ميرررررسى على مرورك وتعليقك يا نيمو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​







معلش عندى سوء فهم هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> انتى ارتحتى بس تعبتينى انا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأنى اعترض على نقطة قولتيها ايمى
> 
> ...


 

جبتى من الاخر يا ميسو 
ده اللى اقصد اوصله فعلا 
ان الحب يضيع فى لمح البصر 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة مش بحب ادخل بحوار جانبى
> لئلا يتضايق صاحب الموضوع
> ...


 
الموضوع وصاحب الموضوع كمان 
بس ماتاخديش على كده :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اجابة خاطئة
> ودة مشرف
> ...


 

ماهو ده اللى بيعجبنى فى مشاركاتك 
انها من القلب طوالى :t30:
شكرا على رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> معلش عندى سوء فهم هههههههههههه


 
ولا يهمك يا نيمو 
انتى قولتلى نقطه مفيده ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> انتى ارتحتى بس تعبتينى انا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأنى اعترض على نقطة قولتيها ايمى
> 
> ...


 

:download:

الحب اللى ما يصمدش 
حاجة من الاتنين 

يا اما ربنا لة ترتيب تانى 
يا اما حب ما يستاهلش انة يصمد 


بس ارتحت 

عيطوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ماليش مزاج اعيط :t30:​


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الحب اللى ما يصمدش
> حاجة من الاتنين
> ...


 

ارتحت تانى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عل فكرة ايمى اعتقد انك دخلتى فى موضوع تانى 
لأن المشكلة اللى فى الموضوع هنا بتحكى  عن
حــــــــــــب من طرف واحد واللى طبيعى محكوم علية بالفشل 
فى حالة ان الطرف التانى ميعرفش اى حاجة عن الحب دا 

لكن الحب اللى ميصمدش دا مش بس حاجة من اتنين لا 
دا أكتر من حاجة 
بمعنى بما انة مصمدش يبقى مش حب اصلا من الاساس 
يعنى حب تسلية او حب من فراغ  او ...............


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ارتحت تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عل فكرة ايمى اعتقد انك دخلتى فى موضوع تانى
> لأن المشكلة اللى فى الموضوع هنا بتحكى عن
> ...


 

:download:

لا يا ميسو مركزة 

بس بجيب من الاخر 

ما هو الحب  من طرف واحد  برضة ما صمدش 

قوللى لى لية 

مش هرد اللى لو تحبى تعرفى ميسو 


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

> قوللى لى لية
> ليييييييييييييييييييييييييية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


بجد بتعلم منك كتير 
ومن رأيك اللى كتير بيعجبنى جداااااا


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

الحب من طرف واحد 
مش حب دة وهم 

الحب الحقيقى بيقوى القلب 
ويعطى طلاقة للسان 
وقوة للشخصية 
واندفاع معقول ومحبب بحكم العاطفة 

الحب الحقيقى يعطى شفافية ونورانية 

الحب الحقيقى يخللى الصراحة والوضوح والارتياح مرادفات طبيعية بلا افتعال 

الحب الحقيقى يعرف يضحى لاسعاد الاخر بالتبادل 


الحب اللى ما قدرش يغلب الخجل والضعف 

يبقى حب وهمى لم يكبر ليصبح حقيقى 


ومالة 

ماحدش اتولد كبير 
كلنا بنتعلم 
بقسوة صحيح لكن بنتعلم ونكبر


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

ومازال الحوار مستمر ​


----------



## Mason (23 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الحب من طرف واحد
> مش حب دة وهم
> نووووووو لالالالالالا مش وهم خالص
> تعرفى لو وهم مكنش وجع قلوبنا لما ينتهى
> ...


 
كلام جمييييييييييل جدااا عن الحــــــــــــــ الحقيقى ــــــــــــــب
جميل ان الانسان يحب ويتحب 
ويجد من يحبة حب حقيقي صادق 
ويبادلة نفس الحب والاحساس والمشاعر


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

بادى ذى بدء وحشتينى ميسو 
وافتقدتك بجد ولسة كنت هبعت ليكى ببروفيلك 

حمدللة على سلامتك امورتى الجميلة 

ميسو انا مش بقلل من وجود الحب من طرف واحد 
بس بحط لية اطار 
لو الحب لم يستطع ان يعبر عن نفسة 
يبقى فية حاجة ناقصاة 
لان الحب قوة وقوة دافعة 

الا اذا كان حب لا يليق 
كأن يحب طرف طرف ظروفة لا تلائمة 
هنا اقول 

وارجع اقول 

الحب دة شيىء قيم جدا 
مش مفروض نترك مشاعرنا تتنامى لاتجاة مسدود من الاول 
او لطرف لا يعرف اننا نحبة 



ولا اية رايك ميسو


----------



## Mason (23 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بادى ذى بدء وحشتينى ميسو
> وافتقدتك بجد ولسة كنت هبعت ليكى ببروفيلك
> 
> وانت كمان يا قمر معلش امبارح قفلت بسرعة لأن النت فصل عندى وملحقتش
> ...


 
رأيي ايمى انا معاكى اننا نتحكم فى مشاعرنا على كد منقدر 
علشان لو وصلنا لمرحلة ميؤس منها 
هيكون كل التعب والجرح والحزن علينا احنا اكتر من الطرف التانى 
لكن انا اؤمن جدااااااااا بأن الانسان بجد غصب عنة بيوقع 
فى حب شخص ما بس المفروض زى مقولتى لازم 
نقدر نتحكم فى مشاعرنا علشان منتعبش بعدين 
وفى نفس الوقت منخنقش مشاعرنا 
وأنا كدا فهمت رأيك يا جميل 
واسفة لو كنت فهمت متأخر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> رأيي ايمى انا معاكى اننا نتحكم فى مشاعرنا على كد منقدر
> علشان لو وصلنا لمرحلة ميؤس منها
> هيكون كل التعب والجرح والحزن علينا احنا اكتر من الطرف التانى
> لكن انا اؤمن جدااااااااا بأن الانسان بجد غصب عنة بيوقع
> ...


 
:download:

بتتاسفى على اية 

انت من اذكى الناس اللى بيردوا عليا 

وبعدين يا استاذة ما تبكشيش عاوزة رايك بموضوعاتى كلها 
ومستنياة كمان 


على فكرة مش بحب ابعت لينكات موضوعاتى لاى حد 

لاترك لك ولكم جميعا 
حرية الرد 

بس بجد بستنا ردك حصريا ميسو مع كام شخصية غاليين عليا بجد


----------



## Mason (23 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بتتاسفى على اية
> 
> ...


 

اوكى لالالالالالا للأسف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسة على الشهادة العسسسسسسسسل 
يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
وصدقنى بدخل كل مواضيعك وبتعجبنى جداااااااااا
لأنها مواضيع حقيقية من حياتنا اليومية اللى بنعيشها 
بجميع  أشكالها وانواعها
وشكلنا خرجنا عن الموضوع الاساسى  
وأ/كوكو مان شكلة هيطردنا براااااااااا
ربنا يستر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

احساس صعب اوى بس هو اللى غلطان انة يصبر دا كلة مه حاجة م الاتنين 
يا ما كان يصارحة بحبة و لو قالة انا مش بحبك يبعد و يحاول ينسى 
يا اما يفضل صابر ع العذاب دا و هو بيشوف حبيبة مع حد تانى مبسوط و فرحان معاة و الحب اللى كان مفروض يكون ليك بقة لحد تانى


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

back_2_zero قال:


> احساس صعب اوى بس هو اللى غلطان انة يصبر دا كلة مه حاجة م الاتنين
> يا ما كان يصارحة بحبة و لو قالة انا مش بحبك يبعد و يحاول ينسى
> يا اما يفضل صابر ع العذاب دا و هو بيشوف حبيبة مع حد تانى مبسوط و فرحان معاة و الحب اللى كان مفروض يكون ليك بقة لحد تانى


 

عندك حق يا باك 

احساس صعب 

ميرررررسى على مرورك ومشاركتك 

ربنا يسعدك  ​


----------

